# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  ماهو مرض السكرى

## ابوبرآءة

*ما هو مرض السكري؟
هو ارتفاع في نسبة السكر بالدم، وهي حالة مزمنة تنتج عن نقص جزئي أو كلي في هرمون الأنسولين والذي هو عبارة عن هرمون تفرزه غدة البنكرياس ليقوم بمساعدة السكر في الدم للدخول الى خلايا الجسم حيث يتحول الى طاقة تساعد الجسم على الحركة.
عندما يقل الأنسولين في الجسم فان السكر يزيد في الدم، ولا يستطيع الجسم الاستفادة منه، ولذلك نراه يظهر في البول.
ما هي أنواع مرض السكري؟
هناك نوعان لمرض السكري:
النوع الأول: سكري الأطفال أو الشباب وهو النوع المعتمد في علاجه على الأنسولين.
النوع الثاني: سكري البالغين، وهو النوع الغير معتمد في علاجه على الأنسولين.
السكري وارتفاع سكر الدم
ما هو ارتفاع سكر الدم عند مريض السكري؟
ان ارتفاع نسبة السكر في الدم عند مرضى السكري هي حالة متكررة ومزمنة، ويكمن الهدف الأساسي في علاج مرض السكري في تقليل الفترات التي يحدث فيها ارتفاع السكر في الدم. ان مدى شعور المريض بأعراض ارتفاع السكر يختلف من شخص الى آخر، لذا توجد صعوبة في معرفة نسبة السكر في الدم من خلال الأعراض الظاهرة.
يمكن تعريف ارتفاع السكر في الدم بأنه زيادة في معدل السكر في الدم عن 125 ملغم/د في حالة الصيام، وعن 200 ملغم/د. 



ما هي أعراض ارتفاع السكر في الدم؟
الشعور بالتعبتكرار التبول مع العطشزوغان البصرالشعور بنمنمة أو وخز في أصابع القدمين واليدينبطء التئام الجروحتقلصات في العضلاتما هي أعراض الارتفاع الحاد للسكر مع ارتفاع الأحماض في الدم؟الم في البطنانبعاث رائحة الفاكهة في الفم (الأسيتون)نقصان في الوزنكثرة التبولالجفاف الشديد في الجلد والفمسرعة في معدل التنفسما هي أسباب أرتفاع السكر في الدم؟تناول كمية كبيرة من الطعامقلة الحركة أو عدم القيام بالتمارين المعتادةعدم أخذ علاج السكري المرض أو الاصابة بالتهاب حادالوقوع تحت ضغط نفسيما هو علاج ارتفاع السكر في الدم؟





اذا كان هناك ارتفاع في نسبة السكر في الدم، يجب التفكير بالسبب الذي أدى الى هذا الأرتفاع حيث بالامكان المحافظة على مستوى السكر في الدم بالمستوى الطبيعي وذلك عن طريق:
الحمية الغذائية المناسبةالقيام بنشاطات وتمارين معينةأخذ مخفضات السكر حسب رأي الطبيب المعالجهل هناك اي ارشادات اخرى؟اذا كنت تعاني من أعراض السكر الحادة في الدم يجب الاتصال بطبيبك حالا أو الذهاب الى المستشفى فورااذا كانت نسبة السكر في الدم مرتفعة لمدة اسبوع وكنت لا تعرف السبب، يجب عليك مناقشة هذا الموضوع مع طبيبك.ان ارتفاع السكر البسيط في الدم لفترات قصيرة ومحدودة ليس بالأمر الخطير وهو يحدث لكل مرضى السكري ولكن عندما يبقى مستوى السكر مرتفعا لفترات طويلة فأن الخطورة تكمن في حدوث مضاعفات مرض السكريان السكر في الدم يكشف لنا مستوى السكر في الجسم ويعطي القيمة الفعلية للسكر.ان فحص البول يعكس مستوى ارتفاع السكر في الجسم لكن لا يعطي القيمة الفعلية للسكر.السكري وهبوط سكر الدم



متى تكون نسبة السكر في الدم منخفضة؟
يعد السكر منخفضا عندما تكون نسبته في الدم أقل من 50 ملغم / ديسيليتر مع ظهور بعض الأعراض أو غيابها.
ماهي علامات هبوط (انخفاض) نسبة السكر في الدم؟ 



هناك علامات اولية مثل:
الرجفةتصبب العرق من الجسمتسارع نبضات القلب قلة التركيز الجوع الشديدالعصبية وتصرفات غريبة غير مألوفةيجب أخذ هذه العلامات بجدية كبيرة وعدم اهمالها لان استمرار انخفاض نسبة السكر في الدم من الممكن أن تؤدي الى ظهور أعراض أكثر خطورة مثل:تشنجات عصبيةفقدان الوعيفاذا كان هناك ادنى شك من أن ظهور أحد تلك الأعراض هو ناتج عن نقص السكر في الدم فعليك التأكد بفحص نسبة السكر في دمك أثناء ظهور الأعراض ولا تتردد في أخذ القليل من السكر المذاب بالماء أو أي طعام أو عصير محلى اذا لم يتوفر لديك جهاز الفحص.





ما هي اسباب انخفاض نسبة السكر في الدم؟
زيادة النشاط الجسماني زيادة جرعة الانسولينعدم أخذ كمية كافية من الطعام بعد تناول علاج السكريكيف يمكن التصرف في حال حصول هبوط في سكر الدم؟





العلاج السريع في هذه الحالة اذا كان المريض قادرا على البلع :
تناول قطعتين أو ملعقتين كبيرتين من السكر مذابتان في الماءتناول نصف كوب من عصير الفواكهثلث كوب من أي عصير محلى، واذا لم تزول هذه الأعراض خلال 10-15 دقيقة فعلى المريض اعادة شرب الكمية نفسها لحين انتهاء الأعراضاما اذا كان المريض فاقدا للوعي فيجب عدم المحاولة في اعطائه أي مشروب عن طريق الفم وذلك تفاديا لحدوث الاختناق ونقله فورا الى المستشفى


هل يصوم مريض السكري
يستطيع معظم مرضى السكري الصيام بأمان عند اتباع ارشادات معينة ... وبعضهم لا ينصح لهم بالصيام.
ويمكن تصنيف مرضى السكري الى ثلاثة اقسام حسب طبيعة العلاج:
أ- اذا كان العلاج يعتمد فقط على تنظيم الغذاء:
هؤلاء المرضى يمكنهم الصيام بأمان بل قد يفيدهم خاصة ان كانوا من اصحاب الوزن الزائد لأن الصيام سيساعد على تقليل الوزن ولكن عليهم الالتزام بكميات ونوعيات الأكل المسموح بها اثناء الأيام العادية مع مراعاة تقسيم الفترة ما بين الافطار والسحور ليتم تناول ثلاث وجبات خلالها على فترات متساوية على أن تكون وجبة السحور متأخرة ومتكاملة غذائيا
ب- اذا كان العلاج يعتمد على تنظيم الغذاء وتناول الأقراص المساعدة لتخفيض نسبة السكر بالدم: 



عدد كبير من هؤلاء المرضى يمكنهم الصيام باتباع النظام الغذائي السابق على ان يتم تناول الأقراص بالطرق التالية:
اذا كان يتناول الأقراص مرة واحدة صباحا ، عليه أن يتناولها في رمضان مع وجبة الأفطار.اذا كان يتناول الأقراص مرتين يوميا ، عليه أن يتناولها مع وجبتي الأفطار والسحور ولكن اذا أحس بأعراض نقص السكر أثناء النهار فعليه تقليل أو منع جرعة السحور.اذا كان يتناول الحبوب ثلاث مرات يوميا فعليه تناول جرعة الصباح والظهر أثناء الافطار أما جرعة المساء فيتناولها مع السحور. ويجب على هؤلاء المرضى مراجعة الطبيب قبل البدء في الصيام أو تغيير نظام أخذ الدواء.ج- اذا كان العلاج يعتمد على الأنسولين:المريض الذي يحتاج حقنة واحدة يستطيع الصيام بحيث يأخذها قبل الافطار.المريض الذي يحتاج الى حقنتين صباحا ومساء يستحسن ألا يصوم، ولكن اذا اراد الصيام فعليه تعديل الجرعات باستشارة الطبيب، وأخذ حقنة الصباح قبل الافطار وحقنة المساء قبل السحور مع مراعاة الآتي:

ضرورة فحص نسبة السكر بالدم خاصة خلال الأيام الأولى من الصيام.تأخير فترة السحور الى ما قبل الفجر بقليل.تقليل كمية الأنسولين سريع المفعول في جرعة ما قبل السحور.تناول كميات كافية من السوائل عند السحور.عدم الاستمرار بالصيام اذا حدث هبوط في السكر في اي وقت خلال فترة الصيام.
هل يستطيع مريض السكري الصائم ممارسة الرياضة خلال شهر رمضان المبارك؟
يمكنه ممارسة الرياضة أثناء فترة ما بين الافطار والسحور على ألا تكون رياضة عنيفة، ولا ينصح المريض بممارسة الرياضة أثناء فترة الصوم أو في الجو الحار ولكن يمكنه القيام بأعماله العادية أثناء فترة الصوم. 
مرض السكري والقدمين
تعتبر اصابة القدمين من أهم المضاعفات المزمنة لمرضى السكري، وقد يعاني مريض السكري من مشاكل عديدة في القدمين، وحتى البسيط منها يمكن ان يتحول الى خطير. 



الحالات المؤدية الى اصابة القدمين:
ضعف الدورة الدمويةاعتلال الأعصاب وضعف الاحساس بالألم والحرارة والبرودة.قروح القدم التي قد تنتج عن الجروح او البثور او الأحذية غير الملائمةعوامل الخطورة لاصابة القدمين:حدوث بتر سابق بالساق.حدوث تقرحات متكررة بالقدم.الأمراض المزمنة لعشر سنوات أو أكثر كأمراض القلب وأمراض الدورة الدموية.العمر 40 سنة أو أكثر.التدخين.الفشل في ضبط السكر في الدم.عدم القدرة على العناية بالقدمين بسبب مرض جسماني أو عقلي.عدم نظافة القدمين وعدم الأهتمام بهما.وجود تشوهات بالقدمين.كيف تعتني بقدميك؟افحص قدميك جيدا كل يوم بحثا عن الخدوش، الجروح، التقرحات، الاحمرار، أو اي تغير في الجلدافحص دائما ما بين اصابع القدم.اذا كانت رؤيتك ضعيفة فاستعن بأحد افراد العائلة لفحص قدميك.اغسل قدميك يوميا بالماء الدافىء والصابون ونشفها جيدا.تجنب استخدام الماء الحار جدا أو البارد جدا.تجنب غمر الأقدام في الماء لمدة طويلة.قلم أظافر قدميك بعناية على شكل مستقيم عرضي، وتجنب ترك حافة حادة.احرص على تدليك القدمين والساقين من وقت لآخر.لا تستخدم المواد الكيماوية لازالة القرون (الثفن).لا تستخدم رباطا لاصقا على قدميك.استخدم الكريم المطري لتنعيم مناطق البشرة الصلبة والخشنة.تجنب المشي حافي القدميناستخدم الأحذية المريحة للقدمين وتأكد بأن تكون مصنوعة من مادة طرية وأكبر من الحجم المعتاد استعماله.يفضل استخدام الجوارب القطنية أو الصوفية ويجب ان لا تكون ضاغطة.عدم الجلوس قريبا من مصادر الحرارة لفترات طويلة أو تعريضها للبرودة الشديدة.
*

----------

